# Have you seen the movie Straight Out Of Compton ?



## Linda (Aug 19, 2015)

I want to go see this but my husband hates Rap music.  I'm not really a fan but I think I'd like to see this movie.  And we both like the actor Ice Cube.   If you've seen it let me know what you think.  And I don't mind "spoilers".


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 19, 2015)

I wouldn't want to see it - I don't like anything that glorifies the "thug life".


----------



## AprilT (Aug 19, 2015)

Linda said:


> I want to go see this but my husband hates Rap music.  I'm not really a fan but I think I'd like to see this movie.  And we both like the actor Ice Cube.   If you've seen it let me know what you think.  And I don't mind "spoilers".


I'm not likely to go see the movie at a theater, I  will likely wait for the DVD, but, I'm hearing really great things about this movie from people who see it as a great film.  Don't get me started on the numerous groups who have had films made based on them who live lives of drugs and womanizing from beginning till their end where as many in this group turned their lives around for the better and found a way to pull themselves out of poverty and not be a burden on public resources.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 19, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I wouldn't want to see it - I don't like anything that glorifies the "thug life".



I agree.

Furthermore, those who want to voice their opinion and condemn the thug life have just as much right to do so as those who crawl out of the shadows to defend it.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 19, 2015)

Got to love those gangster thuggish types always sniffing around for a trouble and strife and not much more.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 19, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Got to love those gangster thuggish types always sniffing around for a trouble and strife and not much more.



As with cockroaches, I'm sure they have _some_ use in the food chain but I can't imagine what it is.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm sure I wouldn't like it.  I don't even consider 'rap'  music.   It's not music; just a lot of slang talk.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 19, 2015)

^^ :laugh:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 19, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I'm sure I wouldn't like it.  I don't even consider 'rap'  music.   It's not music; just a lot of slang talk.



That's right - long live Sinatra! Ring-a-ding-ding - that chick with the charlies is a gas! layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 20, 2015)

[video]http://vine.co/v/Ol0ugK5nL3x[/video]


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 29, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I agree.
> 
> Furthermore, those who want to voice their opinion and condemn the thug life have just as much right to do so as those who crawl out of the shadows to defend it.



Agree.  I won't be seeing it, either


----------



## Linda (Aug 29, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I wouldn't want to see it - I don't like anything that glorifies the "thug life".



I wasn't thinking that it glorifies thug life.  I was looking at it as being a movie showing how someone started out in life in a bad part of town and was able to get out of it.  I like hearing about how other people live and were raised.  I will see the movie and see what I think of it.  I will probably wait till it's on DVD in case there is violence because I have to fast forward over that.  I haven't read any reviews yet and I haven't come across anyone who has wanted to see the movie with me.  I don't want to be the only old lady sitting in a theater full of gang bangers cheering on any crap going on on the big screen.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 29, 2015)

> I'm sure I wouldn't like it.  I don't even consider 'rap'  music.   It's not music; just a lot of slang talk.
> 
> That's right - long live Sinatra! Ring-a-ding-ding - that chick with the charlies is a gas! layful:



 SifuPhil hit the nail on the chipmunk. Culture shift, every generation had it's music, it's language and it's old farts saying how horrible it all was. "Straight Out of Compton" is an excellent movie...if you can see it with an open heart and mind. First do away with Thug Life. For all the young people who embrace it and die for it there are many more who do all they can to distance themselves from it. Now do you remember being a teenager and wanting to fit in? Try to imagine growing up and fitting in can get you killed by the police, and not fitting in can get you killed by neighborhood folk. 

That means many young men have to "front". They have to present a certain neutral look, to outsiders it can look scary. But that young man is actually just keeping himself out of trouble. I'll give you an example. One day I had an errand to run in the city. It's easier to walk than take the bus. I passed a liquor store and there was a gentleman of maybe 20. Stone faced with arms crossed leaning against the wall. At his feet was an immense American Bull Dog, stone faced and leaning against his owner. Silly me but I knew what I was seeing and this dog was just a bigger version of my dear Callie.

I walked up to the young man with " Oh what a sweetie, is he friendly???". He looked at me...narrowed his eyes for a second and gave a big grin. At the same moment the dog looked at me and started to wag his whole body. Just like Callie, he couldn't lick me enough, oh yes please please scratch my belly oh yess yess! Then it was time for me to go on my way. As I walked off owner and dog instantly assumed their original pose against the wall. Does that help you understand things a bit?

One thing I remember from SOC is the police helicopters. Where we live the helicopters are news choppers reporting the traffic. In Compton the helicopters are watching YOU.
 I'd say leave your husband home and see the movie yourself.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 29, 2015)

Good post, FE - but I think there's a third alternative.

Be weird.

Be SO weird that no one wants to mess with you. Dress differently, dress as you like but carry yourself like you know what you're doing. Take the initiative, as you did the the dog. This might get you through some bad neighborhoods, as it did me, or nowadays it might backfire and make you a target. Only you can decide which tactics to take.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 29, 2015)

Linda said:


> Have you seen the movie Straight Out Of Compton ?



No, I watched the real life events unfold in real time back in the day.  

I think that the entertainment industry has already profited enough from the drug trade, gang culture and human suffering, they really don't need any money from me.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes, I'll wait for another Godfather, Goodfellas or Scarface and the other hundreds of gangster fare, I can't watch these people who broke away from the streetlife and went on to live productive lives as husbands and fathers, I'd much rather watch Mobsters, gangsters who battle it out till the end and go out with a bang like say, what was that show, oh yeah, The Sopranos.  

Personally I'm not going to see it, primarily because I only go to see big action fast fun movies these days, I like the sparkly stuff and prefer to leave the emotional more intense storytelling genre to watch at home just in case I might have to break out in a tear or two at any given moment.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 29, 2015)

But you know, when you're at a wedding...and you realize all the gentleman in the room are who they created "The Sopranos" on. No that's not entertaining, it's down right creepy...except yes, for an oldest daughter they pull out all the stops. An incredible evening, even with the Goodfellas indeed.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 30, 2015)

That's one wedding I wish I had attended ... I grew up around wiseguys. I trust them - and they treated me better - than most straights ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes with ladies present and a formal affair they are complete old school gentlemen. A nice benefit, getting pulled over and the mention of one food establishment...and the officer smiles and waves you on your way.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 30, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Yes with ladies present and a formal affair they are complete old school gentlemen. A nice benefit, getting pulled over and the mention of one food establishment...and the officer smiles and waves you on your way.



Always nice when you have the fuzz and or politician in your pocket and can club a guy over the head in the back room during the wedding and dispose of a body and go back and smile and enjoy the festivities as if it's nothing but a day in the life.   You good with that, I'm good with that.  Just don't be the one on the bad side of things.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 30, 2015)

When it comes to movies, I don't watch the gratuitous violence types.  I see that every night on the news.  I watch movies that reflect what I wish life was like, not like it is.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 30, 2015)

Well me, I like to mix it up a bit, fiction, non-ficticious movies and then way out there like what I watched yesterday evening Kingsman, The Secret Service, that was fun, I also watched a sad little movie about a group of young kids based in some factual events of misguided youth called "The Bling Ring".   Hey, they were on the library shelf ready for the taking and I had free time.  

This afternoon I'll be watching Non-Stop with Liam Neeson and "The Double" with a terrific actor Jesse Eisenberg.  All via my library shelf.


----------

